# More Milking questions



## CESpeed (Sep 13, 2011)

From what I've read, I want a heifer so that she can learn how to be milked without me stressing out an experienced mama who will be more worried about her calf's reaction than learning how to be milked.  But I was wondering if it would be alright to get a younger experienced mama who has just weaned her baby?

My next question is about milking during pregnancy.  Can/Should this be done?  In other words, is there a point when I should stop milking to let her gain weight for the calf?  

Also, would it be a bad idea to train a bred heifer?  I'm guessing it would depend on how gentle she is but I wouldn't want to risk a miscarriage.

About how long would it take for a cow/heifer to be trained to milk?   I know that handling must be done on a daily basis but would the actual milking have to?  In other words if I don't need milk on a particular day would it be okay to simply go through the motions of milking without actually doing it?  I would imagine this would be easier if she were nursing because the calf will drink up but I'm thinking aboiut between weaning and giving birth to next calf?


----------



## herfrds (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok it was a little bit confusing but I am guessing I'm getting most what you are asking.

My milk cows were all first year heifers. I let the calf have the first milking to get the colostrum then I milked some out and froze it as back up.
I would do a first year heifer.

It is best to start drying up the cow around 4-3 months before she is due to calve. It has to be done slowly so as to not get mastitis.

If the cows calf is weaned you won't get as much milk unless you pour the feed to her. Might have trouble there because the cow will be worried about where her calf is and you might be injuried.

Depends upon the cow on how long it takes. I kept mine in a pen near the barn and everytime I ran her in I put a pan of feed in front of her. Only took a couple of days. She hates being hand milked but has not problem with the Surge milker. Cows are weird.

As for a miscarriage there alot of different factors that cause miscarriages, milking them calmly is not one of them.

If you are going to miss days best to have a calf on her. Mine had 2. Just weaned her calf so she still has 1 calf on her.


----------



## CESpeed (Sep 15, 2011)

It sounds like to have a steady supply of milk, I would need at least 2 cows and stagger their breeding so I can allow for drying 3-4 months before birth.  And if I am not going to milk everyday, she should have a calf.  

Thank you for the information!  I guess my next question is how feasible is it to train an experienced mama to be a milk cow?  I would think the younger, the better.

Is it a good idea to stop milking when it's time to breed?  How soon before breeding should I stop milking?

How long can frozen raw milk last?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 15, 2011)

Two cows would be efficient for spreading out the milkings, however you will have twice the amount of milk for several months because you may have to be milking both cows simultaneously during the year when they're both producing milk.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 16, 2011)

CESpeed said:
			
		

> It sounds like to have a steady supply of milk, I would need at least 2 cows and stagger their breeding so I can allow for drying 3-4 months before birth.  And if I am not going to milk everyday, she should have a calf.
> 
> Thank you for the information!  I guess my next question is how feasible is it to train an experienced mama to be a milk cow?  I would think the younger, the better.
> 
> ...


One thing from your first post. Dairy cows don't work like vending machines. If they don't get milked out regularly they dry up. Even with a calf you can always experience situations where the calf doesn't nurse from all 4 quarters and with a good dairy cow the calf can't consume what she produces which leads to other problems. So taking what you want, when you want, isn't an option unless you want to deal with low production and drying up early.

Being your new to dairy cows I would HIGHLY suggest getting a bred dairy heifer that has been through first freshening at the hands of an experienced dairy person.

You don't stop milking at breeding time. Typically you would keep her in milk and plan dry off for her 6th month of gestation.

Frozen milk will keep for months.


----------



## CESpeed (Sep 16, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> One thing from your first post. Dairy cows don't work like vending machines. If they don't get milked out regularly they dry up. Even with a calf you can always experience situations where the calf doesn't nurse from all 4 quarters and with a good dairy cow the calf can't consume what she produces which leads to other problems. So taking what you want, when you want, isn't an option unless you want to deal with low production and drying up early.
> 
> Being your new to dairy cows I would HIGHLY suggest getting a bred dairy heifer that has been through first freshening at the hands of an experienced dairy person.
> 
> ...


The cows I'm thinking about milking are Red Polls.  Here in the US they aren't milked, but they are considered a dual purpose cow in the UK.  I'm not planning to start a dairy operation; so I don't need a high volume of milk, just enough for personal consumption.

Thank you all again for the information!  I have a lot to learn and only a few months to learn it, so please keep the information coming!


----------

